# iPhone xr worth the upgrade from Google pixel 2xl



## NTM2003 (Nov 24, 2018)

Is the iPhone xr worth the upgrade from a Google pixel 2 xl. I really hate using Google. I know I lose 1440p video watching but 1080p is good enough for a phone. I'm on Verizon. There's alot if good reviews so far. Lack of the 3d touch don't mind that.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 24, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> I really hate using Google.




Well, if you hate it, go ahead I guess ?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 24, 2018)

Buy what you require. As Vya says, if you hate Google, you need to go Apple. Though hating Google is a little odd, the OS on stock android is ass end simple with a lot of genuinely useful features.


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 24, 2018)

The only problem I really have with Google is the vmail goes to my Gmail and I tried everything to turn it off and have it sent to my phone, nothing worked even a factory reset didn't work vmail still goes to my Gmail I'm not getting in my inbox. Seems like you got to download all these annoying apps just to check vmail with Google now.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 24, 2018)

Odd. Under mail accounts, you have one tab but in that tab, you have the 3 line menu at the top left. From that, I can access hotmail or gmail, or all inboxes. My actual default is hotmail, not gmail - though alerts flag up for either inbox.


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 24, 2018)

It's like they want you to download all these apps just to check your vmail. But with apple it's not like that it's more simple.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2018)

I have a iPhone XR and I love it. Very easy to use, great camera, and the battery life is really good.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I have a iPhone XR and I love it. Very easy to use, great camera, and the battery life is really good.


At what cost to the wallet?


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 25, 2018)

I really don't want to pay $1099 for a new iPhone so that's why I was looking at the $750 iPhone xr. 128gb of course plenty of space for whatever



Durvelle27 said:


> I have a iPhone XR and I love it. Very easy to use, great camera, and the battery life is really good.


Some say the lte speeds are slower on the xr but I think that's depends on the service you got


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 25, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> Is the iPhone xr worth the upgrade from a Google pixel 2 xl. I really hate using Google. I know I lose 1440p video watching but 1080p is good enough for a phone. I'm on Verizon. There's alot if good reviews so far. Lack of the 3d touch don't mind that.




If you hate using google, go on an iPhone... If you hate Ford, why would you get that ford , same thing.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> At what cost to the wallet?


$749



NTM2003 said:


> I really don't want to pay $1099 for a new iPhone so that's why I was looking at the $750 iPhone xr. 128gb of course plenty of space for whatever
> 
> 
> Some say the lte speeds are slower on the xr but I think that's depends on the service you got


I can’t comment as I upgraded from a iPhone 6S Plus so my speeds are much better than it was


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 25, 2018)

I read that on a ign review for the iPhone xr but there reviews or mostly BS.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> I read that on a ign review for the iPhone xr but there reviews or mostly BS.


I use Sprint for my service 

On my iPhone 6S on LTE I pulled about 0.60-2mbps down about 7mbps max

On my iPhone XR I consistently pull 14-25mbps with highs are 50mbps on LTE


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 25, 2018)

I get about 60 mbs non peak hours and 30 during peak hrs like late nights and work days when the service ain't so busy but when all the neighborhood kids get off school it slows down to about 20mbs seems odd but that's how it works I guess


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 25, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> I know I lose 1440p video watching but 1080p is good enough for a phone.


XR is not even 1080p.

I would consider a move form 2XL to an XR a sidegrade... maybe even a downgrade in certain scenarios.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> I get about 60 mbs non peak hours and 30 during peak hrs like late nights and work days when the service ain't so busy but when all the neighborhood kids get off school it slows down to about 20mbs seems odd but that's how it works I guess


 Network congestion will indeed cause slow downs. The towers can’t handle the full load of multiple users going at once


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 25, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> XR is not even 1080p.
> 
> I would consider a move form 2XL to an XR a sidegrade... maybe even a downgrade in certain scenarios.


I hope it's 1080p Verizon don't really give detailed specs.

What I'm saying is can you watch YouTube videos, Amazon prime, Netflix in 1080p?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't even know what vmail is. I can not relate to this topic. ta ta mates


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> $749
> 
> 
> I can’t comment as I upgraded from a iPhone 6S Plus so my speeds are much better than it was



Still a hit to the gut, I got my G900T 2 years after inception brand new unrestricted online for 250 because the S7 was around that price your phone is now.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 25, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> I hope it's 1080p Verizon don't really give detailed specs.
> 
> What I'm saying is can you watch YouTube videos, Amazon prime, Netflix in 1080p?


You can watch those in 4K if they are available, but the screen is 828 x 1792 pix. Which is relatively small for 6.1" in 2018.
The only good thing for the price that XR has, is it's A12 chipset. The rest is subpar compared to Android equivalents.


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 25, 2018)

Well it seems like a fine phone to get without paying $1099. $800 for the 128gb one the only games I be playing on it is maybe the elder scrolls blades hopefully it won't look all blurry. Thinking of buying it now, black Friday deals.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 25, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> At what cost to the wallet?



Couple of families in our circle of friends just traded in their family's  iPhone 6s's / 7's, added and got 4 free XRs on TMobile... also saw a BOGOs at Sprint / Verizon / AT&T, so 4 would cost ya $325 each.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 25, 2018)

NTM2003 said:


> Well it seems like a fine phone to get without paying $1099. $800 for the 128gb one the only games I be playing on it is maybe the elder scrolls blades hopefully it won't look all blurry. Thinking of buying it now, black Friday deals.


1080p Videos look fine. There is absolutely no blurring


----------



## Upgrayedd (Nov 25, 2018)

Hm no one said to check GSMArena for all phone specs like which bands are used, resolution, battery life and much more.

Personally, I hate Apple products, too simple and restricted. Haven't owned anything Apple in over 10 years. 

Idk about your current phone but my ancient Android phone has a separate vmail app it came with.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 26, 2018)

I have android pure on My MotoX and my voicemails go to....my phone.  Why would they go anywhere else?


----------



## flmatter (Nov 26, 2018)

a quick google for "how to change voicemail from going to gmail to the phone"    brought these up.    have you tried either?  


Can you turn off Google Voice voicemail?
*Switch back to your phone's voicemail*

On your computer, open Google Voice.
At the top left, open Menu Legacy Google Voice. ...
At the top right, open Settings Settings.
Click the "Phones" tab.
Under your forwarding phone, click Deactivate Google voicemail on this phone.
Follow the instructions to turn off Google voicemail.
or

*Turn Google voicemail on or off*
_This feature is not available for work or school accounts._
If you get voicemails on your mobile, home, and work phones, you can use Google voicemail to check them all at once.
*Turn on Google voicemail for a phone*

On your computer, open Google Voice.
At the top left, open Menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Legacy Google Voice*. Google Voice will look different, but you're in the right place.
At the top right, open Settings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Settings*.
Click the "Phones" tab.
Under your forwarding phone, click *Activate Google voicemail on this phone*.
Follow the instructions to turn on Google voicemail.
*Switch back to your phone's voicemail*

On your computer, open Google Voice.
At the top left, open Menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Legacy Google Voice*. Google Voice will look different, but you're in the right place.
At the top right, open Settings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Settings*.
Click the "Phones" tab.
Under your forwarding phone, click *Deactivate Google voicemail on this phone*.
Follow the instructions to turn off Google voicemail.
*Note:* If you've deleted your Google Account and can't turn off Google voicemail, call your cell phone company. Ask them to remove "conditional call forwarding" from your account.


----------



## king of swag187 (Nov 26, 2018)

Not worth the upgrade, if you really hate Google that much, just side grade to a S8, no phone on the marekt is really going to bring much if any improvement.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 26, 2018)

Spending big on a phone in 2018 is a sure way to see fools and money parted. Lots of money. And apparently lots of fools too - no offense just a general observation.

You can easily bump down to midrange phones and have the exact same experience. And going from a Pixel to a second rate Iphone... wow. Just wow. Take the effort to set up email proper I'd say, instead.

Signed, Iphone SE user... yep. Got it from work, and it's the worst phone experience ever, still manages to annoy me on a daily basis with all of its quirks and weird restrictions + lack of functionality. Going from Android to IOS is horrible. You've been warned. Its a bit like moving from PC to console gaming. You think it's easier, but the problems just have different names and you've lost any sense of control.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 26, 2018)

nope, better save for the next phone that spending bunch of money


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 26, 2018)

i don't understand all the hate toward iPhones.

They're simple to use
Highly Optimized
Guaranteed updates
Good Battery Life
Great Cameras
etc...

I love my iPhone XR would definitely recommend it. I also own a Galaxy Note 8 and S7 Edge which are also a great phones which i like but Androids bloatyness and weird sometimes never update cycles keep me on the IOS fields.


----------

